# RAD with PHP similar to Codecharge



## jsn (Mar 4, 2006)

hi all

is there any tool similar to this one http://www.yessoftware.com/products/features.php?product_id=1  that runs in mac os X ?

Which one wil you advice?
thanks
jsn


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know of any all-in-one application development platforms such as this; for a good an evolving IDE, see the PHP plugin for Eclipse.  I develop in PHP almost every day, and am happy with coding by hand with BBEdit.  But the Eclipse plugin, when it matures, is going to be really nice.


----------

